

What I Learned From Russell Kirsch - joelrunyon
http://joelrunyon.com/two3/russell-kirsch-encounter-lessons

======
incision
Nice piece.

This part in particular resonates with me:

"Sure details are important, but they can also make you so dogmatic that you
completely miss the point. Being open to learning from other people is more
important than defending your viewpoint."

I intentionally avoid using analogies or quoting details in most situations
for exactly this reason.

It only takes one arguable detail or imperfect analogy to pretty much
guarantee destruction of what could be a useful discussion.

Sticking to general ideas and context essentially disarms the folks who
default to "battle mode".

~~~
joelrunyon
I tend to agree. Even if someone is wrong, oftentimes they can bring up a good
point that helps you learn something you normally might have passed over.

------
naavinm
Great article.

